# 1st pic of louise in italy



## Guest

pic of louise, all the girls get measured i think louise is in the tall class

xx


----------



## Guest

im in love with her legs

xx


----------



## bodyworks

she looks every bit the pro she now is.

brilliant figure.


----------



## Wendy1466867972

stunning...well done honey xx


----------



## Zee1436114538

Well done Lou every bit a Pro xx


----------



## Louise

Hi!

Thanks girls!

I'm still in total shock.... It's starting to sink in, but i've been totally blown away by all of this.

I've attached a couple of pictures.. still need to take most of the photos from my camera yet.

Hey Zee - it'll be your turn in a few weeks huni x


----------



## Malika

Best Figure IFBB Pro in UK!!! ;-)


----------



## 3752

amazing pics Lou your arm seperation in the top pic is amazing....congrats Lou


----------



## Louise

lol thanks Malika!! my glutes were down to your advice :-D

Thanks Paul - great meeting you and your mrs by the way x


----------



## lift4life1466867980

look in incredible condition your tri's and abs really pop. was woundering how much cardio with your diet you do???

SSSHHHHHH, no one mention cheesecake..:clap2:


----------



## mags

you look amazing wish i could look like that totally out of this world you go girl ..x


----------



## freddee

Absolutly blown away by your over all condition, well done, what will you be doing in the near future, competition wise I mean!


----------



## London1976

Saw louise on sky yesterday,WOW what a body... Good work.


----------



## aka

really good condition, sexy and gorgeous

well done


----------



## insert10p

wow niiice

more please


----------



## turbovan

amazing pics


----------



## BigCon6409

Alot of hard work has been put in here, well done


----------

